# Property info.



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

How do I get information on a piece of residential property in Riverton City?


Would it be through the city or the county?
Does anyone have a link I could look at?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go to the county assessors office or web page and do a property search using the address. 

If they don't have it available on the web you will need to go down to the office.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

https://parcels.utah.gov/ zoom in on the property you want, then link onto the SLC assessor's page(or what ever county you want) this is the little box down on the right hand side marked "county parcel website", then just zoom in on the property you want. Fiddle around with the page and you can get about any info you want. This first page...https://parcels.utah.gov/ ...the best starting page for any property in the state but you do need to link over to the various county assessor's pages for details.

These are all interactive maps and very easy to use. You don't need to type in the address or anything, just zoom in on the property with your mouse, then click on it and all the info will pop up in a little window.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

+1 for BPturkey's post. It's a little more fiddly to get at the info, but it's more accurate and granular than OnX. Also doesn't do so good on your phone, but if you're looking up property ownership in a hunting situation on your phone you probably already missed the boat.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

https://slco.org/assessor/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jedidiah said:


> ... but if you're looking up property ownership in a hunting situation on your phone you probably already missed the boat.


Maybe a kid wounds a buck, you both follow the blood trail a couple miles through public lands and find it crosses a fence with a big old "NO TRESSPASSING" sign on it. Maybe as a last hope you try to find the landowner so you can ask permission to recover the animal.

Stuff happens... /shrug

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm looking for more specific info. like the date a piece of property purchased and what amount was paid for it.
Is that info. open to the public?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I read an article yesterday about that information and it said Utah is one of the states that keeps that information private. Even the county assessor is just guessing when it comes time for the valuation notice.
A realtor may be able to get the information. Otherwise I don't know how they can make comparisons. Maybe we have one out there that can chime in.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

middlefork said:


> I read an article yesterday about that information and it said Utah is one of the states that keeps that information private. Even the county assessor is just guessing when it comes time for the valuation notice.
> A realtor may be able to get the information. Otherwise I don't know how they can make comparisons. Maybe we have one out there that can chime in.


I don't know about that. I worked in title for a few years and unless something changed since then he should be able to visit the county recorders and request a copy of the deed of trust and promissory note if there is one.

You could also call any title company and request a property profile for a small fee that will give you a lot of info including a history of ownership. If you position yourself with them as a potential buyer who might use their services they may just provide a property profile for free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I'm looking for more specific info. like the date a piece of property purchased and what amount was paid for it.
> Is that info. open to the public?


You can get the date the property was transferred to the new owner, but you will never get the purchase price. Its not even required in the county recorders documentation.

The last property I purchased, I gave the owner a bank check and he gave me a "quit claim deed" that I just took down to the county and filed for like $10. It was easier buying property that way than a car.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

DallanC said:


> You can get the date the property was transferred to the new owner, but you will never get the purchase price. Its not even required in the county recorders documentation.
> 
> The last property I purchased, I gave the owner a bank check and he gave me a "quit claim deed" that I just took down to the county and filed for like $10. It was easier buying property that way than a car.
> 
> -DallanC


That also sounds like a very risky way to purchase property. Quit claim deeds are typically used between family members or to clear up title flaws like misspelling of names. Warranty deeds should be used when money exchanges hands for property. I'm hoping you knew the property owner you bought from very well or they were a family member and the property didn't cost you very much money. In any case get yourself a warranty deed for that property if you haven't done that since the quit claim deed for your protection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it has been said, but purchase price is not public information, but realtors will generally have that if a realtor was involved. Only information public is transfer date, owners and recorded trust deed amount (amount of loan at time of purchase).


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Played with site the other day, fun to check out who owns what in our area. 
The only thing that bugged me was that that our place showed no name or info. 
All the places around ours did. 
Makes me kind of nervous. :shock:

May have to make some inquiries. >>O


----------

